# Duyuru > Gündem >  Ekrem Tosun'u bırak Cihan Kamer'e bak!

## bozok

*EKREM TOSUN'U BIRAK CİHAN KAMER'İN YüKSELİşİNE BAK*
**
 

ünce Ahmet Hulusi Efendi kim onu açıklayalım:

“Astrolog” -* “teolog”* Ahmet Hulusi, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yakın arkadaşı, Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi Cihan Kamer’in ablası Cemile Kamer ile evli. ABD’de yaşıyorlar.

şeyh Ahmet Hulusi Efendi-Cemile Hanım evliliği konusunda Odatv.com daha önce haberler yaptı. Meraklılar arşivimizde bulabilirler.

Gelelim Cihan Kamer'in önlenemez yükselişine?

Ne diyor reklam: “Sadece kadınların altıncı hissi vardır. Ve bu onları Atasay’a götürür!”

Bakalım Atasay bizi nerelere götürecek?


*Baba Atasay Kamer*

Baba Atasay Kamer 1941 Denizli üivril doğumlu.

üivril’de sarraflık ve manifaturacılık yapan babası Hacı Mustafa Efendi’nin yanında mesleği öğrenen Atasay Kamer, kuyumculukta karar kıldı. Genç yaşta İstanbul’un ve Kapalıçarşı’nın cazibesine kapıldı.

ünce: Opel marka arabasıyla “gezgin kuyumculuğa” başladı. Kuyumculuk ve mücevherat işinin gayrimüslimlerin elinde olduğu o yıllarda, genç adam ancak bu şekilde “kayıt dışı” ama girişimci ruhla hareket ederek sermaye biriktirdi. (Meraklılar, Kapalıçarşı’daki mücevherat işini gayrimüslimlerden almak için kimlerin neler yaptığını Soner Yalçın’ın “Behçet Cantürk’ün Anıları” adlı kitabından öğrenebilirler.)

Atasay Kamer, gerekli sermaye birikimini oluşturunca Kapalıçarşı’da dükkan açtı. İşler büyüyor ama bir noktada tıkanıyordu. İşte Turgut üzal’ın Başbakanlığı yıllarında yurtdışından altın ticaretini “legalize” etmek için başlatılan operasyonda, baba Atasay Kamer de yer aldı.

Atasay.com sitesinde yazdığı üzere Başbakan T.üzal’la şahsen görüşüp sektörün alacağı şekli tartışan birkaç kişiden biriydi baba Atasay Kamer...
Hatırlatalım, o dönemde aynı sorundan dolayı İsviçre’de yaşamak zorunda kalan bir başka önemli işadamının adı da altın işinin serbestleşmesiyle aklandı…

(Meraklılar İbrahim Betil’in “Hafiften Bankacılık” adlı kitabını okuyabilirler.)


*Atagold ne zaman kuruldu*

Baba Atasay Kamer kendi adını taşıyan şirketi hızla büyüttü. İlk ihracatını 1981 yılında Suudi Arabistan’a yaptı.

Sonra, Arap ve Ortadoğu piyasasına açıldı, bugün 950 kişinin çalıştığı fabrikayı kurdu.

1982 Arpaş Kuyumculuk; 1987’de Asgold Kuyumculuk; 1989’da Atasay Kuyumculuk; 1992’de Tolga Kuyumculuk; 1995’de Atagold Kuyumculuk; 1999’da atanaz Kuyumculuk kurdu.

Dikkatinizi çekti mi: Başbakan'ın oğlu ve gelinin ortak olduğu Atagold Kuyumculuk 1995 yılında kuruldu.

Başbakan'ın oğlu ve gelini ne zaman ortak oldu acaba?

Düğünlerinde biriktirdiği altınlarla ortak olmuş olabilirler mi?

Kılıçdaroğlu onu da yakında ortaya döker artık!

Ha bu arada bir tek "Tosun" yok!

Altın sektöründe Atasay Kamer’in Denizli üivril’den akrabaları, Rıfat Kemahlı ve Raşit Hoşgör de var.

Yazmadan edemeyeceğiz, yandaş medya sanki Gazze'ye bombayı Sabetayizm üzerine kitaplar yazan kişiler atmış gibi bu yazarlar anti-semitik olmakla itham ediyorlar.

İyi güzel hoş da biriniz de gazetecilik yapın, örneğin; Osmanlı’dan günümüze sarraflık Ermeni ve Yahudiler’in elinden, ne şekilde “Beyaz Müslümanların” kontrolüne geçtiğini bir araştırın bakalım.

üünkü biz yapamıyoruz, hemen anti-semitik olmakla itham ediyorsunuz! (Sizi gidi komplocu tembeller sizi...)

Hadi size yardım edelim:

Kamer ailesi, ABD’den Meksika’ya İtalya’ya kadar pek çok önemli yerde “merkez” açtı ve değerli taş alımına başladı.

Bilenler bilir:

Kuyumculuk piyasası ABD’de İtalyan’ların kontrolündedir. Son birkaç yıl içinde Türk markaları yaptıkları ataklarla piyasada ciddi bir yer kazandılar. Altını yalnızca klasik tipte işlemeyip platin, pırlanta gibi değerli taşlarla süslemeyi başardılar..

Yine bilenler bilir ki, dünyada değerli taş ticareti hala Anvers ve Rotterdam’daki bazı Yahudi ailelerin elindedir. Onlarla iyi geçinmeyen, onlardan “onay” almayan “müteşebbüsler” dünya piyasalarında iş yapamaz.
Hele hele siz dünyanın en büyük on firmasından biriyseniz…

Ve ihracatınızın yüzde 80’ini ABD’ye yapıyorsanız…

Evet dinci komplocular hadi kolları sıvayın:

"Başbakan İsrail'e çaktı, ABD'li Yahudiler pırlanta işini ortaya serdi!"

Nerede dinci tayfasında bu kadar bilgiye dayalı komplo teorileri.

Uzatmayalım.

Bu mesele sadece tek "Tosun'la bitmez.

Bu mesele daha çok su kaldırır.

Hamiş: ABD'den sesimizi duyar mı acaba:

*"şeyh Ahmet Hulusi Efendi astroloji haritası ne diyor bu işlere?"*



*Odatv.com*
7 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip beyi hapse girmekten kurtaran Cihan Kamer aslında kim?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/02/2009* 



Gübrede KDV var mı?
Var...
Yüzde kaç ?
18...
Kefen bezinde var mı?
Var...
Ekmekte, zeytinde, tarhanada, bulgurda, çorapta, donda var mı?
Var...
Peki pırlantada KDV var mı?
Pırlanta, ki zenginliğin ve ihtişamın sembolüdür.
Yok...
Evet şaşırmayın, kefen bezinde ve tarhanada KDV var, pırlantada yok!
Niye yok?




*Pırlanta ve KDV*
AKP bir gece yarısı pırlantadaki KDV oranını sıfırladı da ondan!
Peki Türkiye’de altın ve pırlanta ticareti dendiğinde akla gelen ilk isim kim?
Cihan Kamer!
O kim?
2001 yılında Tayyip Erdoğan’ı mal varlığı davasında yargılanırken mahkÃ»miyetten kurtaran adam!
Nasıl kurtardı?
Tayyip beyin izah edemediği servetinin kaynağı için; “O paralar Burak Erdoğan’a düğününde verilen takıların paraya çevrilmesidir. Tayyip onları bana getirdi, ben de onları paraya çevirdim ve servet öyle oluştu” diyerek.
Cihan Kamer ismi başka nerelerde karşımıza çıkıyor?
İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin devasa İETT mülkünün alınması olayında!
Kamer’in o işte ortağı kim?
Hasan Doğan?
O kim?
Tayyip beyin çocuklarını okutan Remzi Gür’ün kayınbiraderi.
Başka özelliği?
Tayyip beyin büyük oğlu Burak Erdoğan’a 100 metrelik devasa gemiyi, pardon pardon gemicikdi değil mi, satan adam!
Ne güzel tesadüfler değil mi?
Bitmedi...




*Tosun örtüsü*
Eee merhum ortak Hasan Doğan, Burak Erdoğan’a gemicik verir, pardon satar da Cihan Kamer geride kalır mı?
O da küçük oğul Bilal Erdoğan’ı şirketine yüzde 50 ile ortak etti.
Ancak Cihan Kamer Hasan Doğan gibi bunu kör göze parmak misali yapmadı, yani ortaklığı gizlemeye çalıştı...
Nasıl mı?
şirket ortaklığı belli olmasın, yani ticaret sicil gazetesinde yayımlanırsa öğrenilmesin diye bir Tosun örtü olarak kullanıldı.
Adı Ekrem olan bu Tosun, oğul Bilal ile gelin Sema’nın hisselerini temsil eden bir mutemet imiş!
Bazıları canım şirket holding değil küçücük demez mi, gülüyorum!
İnsaf edin küçük dediğiniz şirket mağazasının yıllık kirası 2 trilyona yakın ki aylığı 160 milyar cıvarıdır. Her ay bu kadar kira veren bir işyeri basit ve küçük olabilir mi?
Velev ki küçük bile olsa burada sorgulanan Başbakan’ın tutumu ya da üslubu değil midir? Hatırlayın Tayyip bey Tosun’u önce tanımamazlıktan geldi, ardından şirketten bihaber gibi davrandı.




*Tayyip bey haberdar mıydı?*
Yahu bu şirket 500 milyar sermayeli. Yüzde 50’si 250 milyar eder. Bu parayı maaşla çalışan Bilal ödeyebilir mi? Eğer o ödemediyse kim ödedi? 72 milyonu dinleyen ve fısıltıları bile takip eden Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oğlu ve gelininin şirket kurmasından haberinin olmaması mümkün müdür? Cihan Kamer, Tayyip beyin olurunu almadan siyasi riski olan böyle bir adımı hiç atabilir mi? 




*Bir başka şey* 
Cihan Kamer ismi bütün önemli işlerde başrollerdedir. Dün Verso Başkanı Erhan Göksel söyledi,* Kamer’e İran gazı bağlamında büyük işlerin verilmesi de an meselesiymiş!* Keza hatırlayın, aynı Kamer’le İstanbul’da ihaleye giren Körfez şeyhleri de kol kola girmişti. Kısacası Cihan Kamer, Başbakan’ın sırdaşı sıfatıyla her yerde karşımıza çıkıyor... Ama görüyorsunuz artık bazı şeylerin üstü de örtülemiyor. Kuşkusuz sızanlar olanların belki yüzde biri, lakin bu oran bile mide bulandırıyor. Göreceksiniz AKP iktidardan düştüğü gün hakikatlerin öğrenilmesiyle kıyametler kopacaktır. Erdoğan’ın iktidara yapışması ve bırakmak istememesi zaten bunun içindir. Ama nafile, Sultan Süleyman’a kalmayan bu dünya hiç Tayyip’e kalır mı? 

Gün gelecek hesaplar bir bir sorulacaktır. O güne de adım adım yaklaşılıyor


...

----------


## bozok

*MUCiZE ADAM!*

  
*CHP’li Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ortaya çıkardığı “Ekrem Tosun” olayıyla gündeme oturan Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi Cihan Kamer, AKP’nin ‘altın’ adamı... Kamuoyunun Başbakan Erdoğan’ın altınlarını paraya çeviren adam olarak tanıdığı Kamer, bazen danışmanlarının bile ulaşamadığı Başbakan Erdoğan’ı Florya’daki konutunda sık sık ailece ağırlıyor.* 


*Erdoğan’ın annesi adına Rize’de sağlık merkezi kurdu,hemşehrilik beratını kaptı*


*Atagold’un yıllık cirosu 1 yılda tam 11 kat arttı!*
Başbakan’ın oğlu ve geliniyle birlikte Atagold’u kuran Kamer’in 2007’de 181 bin euro olan cirosu 2008’de 11 kat artarak 2 milyon euroya çıktı. Erdoğanların şirkete kaç para koyduğu belirsizliğini koruyor.


*Pırlantada KDV kalktı ortağı milletvekili oldu*
Cİhan Kamer, pırlantada KDV’nin kaldırıldığı tarihten 36 gün sonra Atasay Kıymetli Madenler’i kurdu. Kurucu ortağı Abdulkadir Emin ünen, 2007’de AKP’den şanlıurfa Milletvekili seçildi. ünen’in eşi de ortak... 


*’Kendi halinde kuyumcu’* *şimdi de enerjiye el attı!*
BasInIn soruları üzerine kendisini* ‘kendi halinde bir kuyumcu’* olarak tanımlayan Cihan Kamer, Dubai şeyhi Maktum’la ortak projeleri öncesi enerji sektörüne de girerek, İran’dan elektrik ithalatı izni aldı.



*AKP’nin ‘altın’ adamı*

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğlu ve geliniyle Atagold’da ortaklığı olduğu ortaya çıkan Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi iş adamı Cihan Kamer’in, AKP’yle bağlantıları dudak uçuklattı


*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oğlu Bilal Erdoğan ve gelini Sema Erdoğan’la (Burak Erdoğan’ın eşi) Atagold’da ortak olduğu ortaya çıkan Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi Cihan Kamer’in AKP’li milletvekilleri de ilginç bağlantıları bulunuyor. CHP İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkan Adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun gündeme taşıdığı Ekrem Tosun tartışması her geçen gün yeni bir boyut kazanıyor. Kılıçdaroğlu, “Başbakan’a soruyorum. Ekrem Tosun’u tanıyor mu” diye bir soru sormuş, Başbakan Erdoğan da *“Tanımıyorum”* demişti. 

Bunun üzerine Kılıçdaroğlu da,* “Başbakan tanımıyorum diyorsa Oğlu Bilal’e sorsun. O da bilmiyorum derse, Cihan Kamer’e sorsun”* diyerek Tosun olayının peşini bırakmayacağı mesajını vermişti. 


*KDV kalktı, şirketi kurdu*
İşte Kılıçdaroğlu’nun sözünü ettiği Cihan Kamer, pırlantada KDV’nin kaldırıldığı ve Resmi Gazete’de yayınlandığı 31 Temmuz 2004 tarihinden 36 gün sonra, “Atasay Kıymetli Madenler Anonim şirketi” isimli bir şirket kurdu. şirketin kurucu ortaklarından Abdulkadir Emin ünen, 2007 seçimlerinde AKP’den şanlıurfa milletvekili seçildi. şirketin diğer bir ortağı ise ünen’in eşi Pınar ünen oldu. Pınar ünen, 2006 yılında üç yıl süre ile Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğine getirildi. Pınar ünen, daha sonra Ağustos 2007’de yönetim kurulu üyeliğinden istifa etti. Milletvekili ve eşlerinin bir şirkette ortak olmasının önünde yasal engel bulunmuyor. şirketin, 10 Eylül 2004 tarihinde Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan ana sözleşmesinde, şirketin 6 Eylül 2004’de kurulduğu ilan edilirken, çalışma alanının bir bölümü, şöyle aktarıldı: 


*Kıymetli taş ithalatı*
“İşlenmemiş kıymetli madenler ile işlenmiş veya işlenmemiş kıymetli taşların ithalini, işlendikten sonra mamul ve yarı mamul kıymetli eşya ve taş ihracını yapmak.” şirketin, 2006 yılında yaptığı olağanüstü genel kurul kararı 25 Ocak 2007’de Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi’nde yayınlandı. Bu kararla, şirketin 500 bin YTL olan sermayesi 3 milyon 750 bin YTL’ye çıkarıldı. 


*ünen: Ortaklığım yok*
ünen, konuyla ilgili gazetelerin sorusu üzerine, Atasay Kıymetli Madenler Anonim şirketi’nde kendisinin ve eşinin ortaklığının bulunmadığını söyledi. ünen, “2007 yılında eşiniz Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğinden ayrılmış, son yapılan sermaye artırımında da sizin ve eşinizin ismi ticaret sicil kayıtlarında görülüyor. Ancak ortaklıktan ayrıldığınıza dair bir bilgi ticaret sicilde görünmüyor. Ortaklıktan ne zaman ayrıldınız?” sorusuna ise “Ayrıldığı tarihi hatırlamıyorum” karşılığını verdi. 


*Cirosu 11 kat artmış*
Başbakan’ın oğlu ile gelininin ortak olduğu Atagold’un Atatürk Havalimanı’ndaki mağazanın 2007’de 181 bin euro olan cirosunun 2008’de 11 kat artarak 2 milyon euroya çıktığı öğrenildi. Atagold’un Atatürk Havalimanı’ndaki mağazası, 2007’de 380 bin lirayla (181 bin euro) önemsiz bir ciro elde etmiş gözüküyor. Ancak şirket, nasıl olduğu belirsiz hızlı bir büyüme ile 2008’de satışlarını euro bazında tam 11 kat artırmış. üünkü bu mağazanın *2008 satışları* 2 milyon euro. Bunun TL karşılığı 2 milyon 520 bin lira. Bu gelir dikkate alındığında Erdoğanlar bu yıl yaklaşık 200 bin lira kar elde etmiş olacak. Erdoğanların Atagold’a ortaklığı konusunda belirsizliğini koruyan noktalardan biri, ortaklık için şirkete para koyup koymadıkları. Polemiklere rağmen, ortaklıkla ilgili medyaya herhangi bir belge yansımış değil. 

*Danışmanından bile yakın Kamer çiftinin Florya’daki evleri, Erdoğan ailesinin çok sık uğradıkları dost mekanlarından biri*
 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Atasay Kuyumculuk’un patronu Cihan Kamer’le yakın dost. Bilal Erdoğan’ın düğününde takılan 30 kilo altını paraya çeviren Kamer çiftinin Florya’daki evleri, Erdoğanların sık uğradıkları dost mekanlarından. Cihan Kamer, Başbakan Erdoğan’a, ’bir aile’ kadar yakın. Ailecek senli benliler. Erdoğan’ın evine rahatlıkla girebilenler listesinin en başında da yine bu çift yer alıyor. Ev gezmelerine ilaveten birlikte çıkılan tatillerle dostluklar iyice pekiştiriliyor. Başbakan Erdoğan hediye vermesi gerektiğinde Atasay Kuyumculuk’un ürünlerini tercih ediyor. 


*Etkinliğini kaçırmıyor*
Erdoğan’ın Atasay Kuyumculuk’un hiçbir etkinliğini kaçırmaması dikkat çekiyor. Bu, kimi zaman yıldönümü oluyor, kimi zaman yeni bir takı koleksiyonun tanıtımı. Ankara kulislerinde iş adamı Cihan Kamer’den Başbakan’ın gayri resmi ekonomi danışmanı olarak da söz ediliyor. 



*Enerji işine de el attı*
Başbakan’ı en çok seven iş adamı unvanını kimselere kaptırmayan Atasay Kuyumculuk’un patronu Cihan Kamer enerji sektörünü de çok sevdi
Atasay Kuyumculuk’un patronu Cihan Kamer’i kamuoyu Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı en çok seven işadamı olarak tanımıştı. Kamer, Başbakan’la yakınlığının ortaya çıkmasından sonra, ’işadamı-politikacı’ ilişkisinden çok çeken gazeteciler tarafından yakın takibe alınmıştı. Kamer bu ilgiye ’kendi işinde gücünde bir kuyumcu’ kimliği ile yanıt vermişti. Sonradan ortaya çıktı ki; Kamer, kuyumculuk dışındaki işlere de ilgi duyuyordu. Ve bu ilgi ’çok sevgili arkadaşının başbakanlık dönemine denk düşüyordu’. 


*Elektrik ilgi alanı*
Kamer’in enerji sektörüyle tanışması, doğalgazdan önce elektrik ithalatı ile başlamıştı. Kamer’in kurduğu şavk Elektrik şirketine 2004’te İran’dan elektrik ithal etme yetkisi verildi. İthalat izninin Türkiye’nin elektrik fazlası nedeniyle Bulgaristan’dan elektrik alımına son verdiği bir döneme denk gelmesi, tıpkı şimdi olduğu gibi söylentilere neden olmuştu. Bu arada Cihan Kamer’in ithalatın gerçekleşmesinden kısa bir süre sonra ortaklıktan ayrılması da dikkat çekmişti. Kamer o dönemde de şimdi olduğu gibi iddialar karşısında sessiz kalmıştı.


*İhalede de adı geçti*
Daha önce sadece kuyumculukla uğraşan Cihan Kamer’in rota değiştirmesi büyük ilgi çekmişti. üzellikle BOTAş’ın imtiyaz devrinde Rusların doğalgaz devi Gazprom’dan icazet almayı başarmış dört şirketten biri, Başbakan’ı en çok seven işadamı Cihan Kamer olunca, işin rengi değişivermişti. 



*BOTAş ihalesine 38 şirket girmiş, bunlar arasında yer alan Enerco Enerji’nin, Atasay Kuyumculuk’a ait olduğu iddia edilmişti.* 



*Dubai şeyhi Maktum’la altın ve konut işine girdi*
AKP döneminde yıldızı parlayan iş adamları arasında ilk sıralarda yer alan Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi Cihan Kamer, Dubai şeyhi Maktum’un ortak olduğu Emaar ile Türkiye’de bankacılık sektörüne girmek istediklerini söylemişti. Dubai’nin Velihat Prensi şeyh Muhammed El Maktum’un yüzde 25’ini elinde tuttuğu Emaar Properties, Cihan Kamer’le İstanbul’da konut işine el atmıştı. Büyükçekmece’deki 700 bin dönümlük arazi üzerinde Toskana Vadisi Evleri Projesini hayata geçirmişti. Ancak Kamer, yaklaşık bir hafta önce, Emaar Türkiye’de sahip olduğu yüzde 40 oranındaki hisseyi Emaar Properties’e devremişti. 



*Pırlantada işler bir hayli karışık*
Atasay’ın patronu Cihan Kamer’le gündeme gelen; pırlantada sıfır KDV’nin ardından getirilen üTV’nin ithal ürünleri kapsamaması kafaları karıştırdı. Pırlantanın işlenmemiş halinden yani ham maddesinden eskiden KDV alınıyordu. 2004 yılında bu sıfırlandı ve üTV devreye girdi. Eğer Türkiye’de üretim yerine ithalatı seçerseniz, yani hazır ve işlenmiş pırlantalı mücevheri yurtdışından getirirseniz, durum oldukça değişiyor. üünkü pırlantanın ithalatında üTV alınmıyor. şimdi KDV’nin kaldırılıp. üTV’nin geldiği zaman Atagold’un pırlanta sektörüne girdiği ve ona ağırlık verdiği daha iyi anlaşılıyor.









*10/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*CİHAN KAMER NEYİ SAKLIYOR?*
**

 


Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğlu *Bilal Erdoğan* ve gelini *Sema Erdoğan*’ın *Atagold* şirketine ortaklığının ortaya çıkmasıyla, her yer toz duman olmuş durumda. Yandaş medyayı saymazsak, medyada bu konuda her kafadan ses çıkıyor. Bu da büyük bir bilgi kirliliği ve karışıklık yaratıyor. Olayın aslı ve perde arkası gözden kaçıyor/kaçırılıyor.


*Ne diyor Atagold’un kurucusu Cihan Kamer:*


“Birincisi; KDV’nin kaldırıldığı tarihte yani 2004 yılında ben pırlanta ticareti yapmıyordum. İkincisi, kaldırılan KDV’nin yerine hemen çok daha ağır oranda üTV geldi. Ben de 2005 yılında yani üTV yürürlükte iken pırlanta işine girdim. Hala pırlantada üTV’yi düşürmeye çalışıyorum, beceremiyorum.”


Cihan Kamer, *pırlantada KDV’nin kaldırılmasının kendileriyle ilgisi olmadığını*, böyle açıklıyor. Eğer sektörün işleyişini bilmiyor iseniz, bu cevap size yeterli ve inandırıcı gelir. Ancak, madalyonun öbür yüzünde farklı bir senaryo işliyor. Ama Türk medyası bunu yeterince araştırmadığı için, göremiyor. 


*Odatv.com* olarak sektörün önde gelen isimleriyle görüşüp, kafamızdaki soruları yönelttik ve oldukça karışık, bir o kadar da ilginç verilere ulaştık. Bunları doğru ve anlaşılır anlatabilmek için; öncelikle vergilerin nasıl bir yöntemle alındığını tarihsel süreçleriyle irdelemek gerekiyor. 


Bakınız; konuyu öncelikle ikiye ayırmak gerekiyor: *Altın* ve *Pırlanta.*

Bu iki maddeyi de; *ham* (işlenmemiş) ve *hazır* (satışa uygun) olarak iki ayrı safhada ele almalıyız. 


Altından başlayalım…


Altın sektöründe, *işlenmemiş* yani külçe altında *KDV alınmıyor*. Ancak ham madde *işlendikten sonra*, işçilik ve diğer masraflar üzerinden *yüzde 18 KDV* uygulanıyor.


Pırlantada ise durum daha karışık…


Pırlantanın işlenmemiş halinden yani ham maddesinden eskiden KDV alınıyordu. Oranlar yükseldi, düştü ve *bir anda (2004 yılı) sıfırlandı.*


Ancak…


Ne zaman ki pırlantanın ham maddesinde KDV alınmamaya başlandı, üTV devreye girdi. Buna göre artık pırlantanın ham maddesinden *yüzde 20 üTV* alınacaktı. Evet, alınan üTV, KDV’den daha fazlaydı. Burada Cihan Kamer’in dediği durum ortaya çıkıyor. Bu verilere bakıldığında Cihan Kamer, ‘mazlum’ görünüyor. *Doğru ya Atagold, KDV kalktıktan ve üTV geldikten sonra pırlanta işine girmemiş miydi?!*


İşte tam da burada Cihan Kamer önemli bir bilgiyi saklıyor, medyamız da konuya vakıf olmadığından dolayı, yeterince irdelemiyor.


Bakınız; 


Burada sorulması gereken ve cevap arayan soru şu:


*Pırlantada KDV neden kalktı, üTV neden geldi?*


Eğer siz pırlanta üretimini Türkiye’de yapar iseniz ya bu üTV’yi ödeyeceksiniz ya da kaçakçı durumuna düşeceksiniz.


Ama…


*Eğer olur da siz üretim yerine* *ithalatı seçerseniz*, yani hazır ve işlenmiş pırlantalı mücevheri yurtdışından getirirseniz, durum oldukça değişiyor. *üünkü pırlantanın ithalatında üTV alınmıyor.*


Peki, bu ne anlama geliyor?


Siz pırlantalı mücevheri Türkiye’de işleyip onun ham maddesine yüzde 20 üTV ödeyeceğinize, hazır pırlantalı mücevher ithal ediyorsunuz ve *üTV’den de kurtuluyorsunuz.* 


şimdi anlaşılıyor mu, neden KDV’nin kaldırılıp üTV’nin geldiği zaman *Atagold’un pırlanta sektörüne girdiği ve ona ağırlık verdiği?*

Bir ek soru daha; *Atagold’un üin’de bir fabrika kurması, ithalattan üTV alınmaması ile ilgili midir?*


Bu durumun, Türkiye’ye etkilerini hatırlatmamak olmaz. Siz Türkiye’de üretim yapmayınca, istihdamda da kısıntıya gidiyorsunuz. 


Uzun lafın kısası; Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğlu ve gelinin ortak olduğu şirketin KDV ile değil üTV ile imtihanına bakmak gerekiyor. İşte o zaman madalyonun diğer yüzü ortaya çıkıyor.




*Odatv.com*
8 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*BİLAL VE SEMA’NIN MAKBUZLARINI üIKAR, RAHATLA! YOKSA RüşVET İDDİASI ORTAYA üIKAR*
**

 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oğlu Bilal ve gelini Sema’nın, Atagold şirketine ortak olurken ödedikleri söylenen *250 bin liranın belgesi* henüz ortaya çıkmadı. 

Gündemdeki soru şu:

*Bilal ve Sema Erdoğan, Atagold şirketinin yüzde 50 oranında hissesini devralırken, patron Cihan Kamer ve ailesine para ödedi mi?* 

Kara para ve mali suçlarla ilgili mevzuata göre 10 bin liranın üzerindeki bütün transferlerin bankacılık sistemi üzerinden yapılması gerekiyor. 
Bu nedenle Başbakan’ın ailesinin elinde para transferini gösteren bir banka makbuzu bulunması gerekiyor.

*Makbuz ibraz edilmezse ne olur?*

*Cihan Kamer’in, Başbakan’ın çocuklarına “bedelsiz” hisse devrettiği iddiası gündeme gelebilir.*

*Bedelsiz hisse devrinin ise “rüşvet” şeklinde tanımlanabileceği belirtiliyor.* 


*Odatv.com*

9 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın Kamer’in bayi toplantısında işi ne?*


*TAHSİN AKSU / 12.02.2009 / MİLLİYET* 



*‘Başbakan’a sormak istiyorum. Bir işadamı olan Cihan Kamer’in bayiler toplantısına katılmış mı katılmamış mı?’* diyen Kılıçdaroğlu, *‘Kamer’in ortağı olduğu bazı şirketlere, İstanbul’da imar rantı sağlandığı’* iddiasında bulundu

CHP İstanbul Belediyesi başkan adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oğlu ve gelininin Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi Cihan Kamer’le ortak olduğunu ortaya çıkardığı Ekrem Tosun olayıyla ilgili açıklamalarına devam etti. ünceki gün yaptığı açıklamada olayın kahramanlarından işadamı Cihan Kamer’in İBB Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’la da yakın olduğunu öne süren Kılıçdaroğlu, bu kez de “Başbakan’a sormak istiyorum. Bir işadamı olan Kamer’in bayiler toplantısına katılmış mı, katılmamış mı? Bir başbakanın, bir işadamının bayiler toplantısında ne işi var?” dedi.

CHP İstanbul Seçim Koordinasyon Merkezi’nde basın mensuplarının sorularını cevaplayan Kılıçdaoğlu, *“Cihan Kamer’in ortağı olduğu bazı şirketlere de İstanbul’da imar rantı sağlandığı”* iddiasında da bulundu. 
Erdoğan’dan kendisine oy verme isteğini yineleyen Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Bizim İstanbul’la ilgili projelerimiz olmadığını söylüyorsunuz. 15 yılda yapamadığınızı 5 yılda yapacağımı söylüyorum. İzin verin size anlatayım. Biz İstanbul’un kendi kaynaklarını kullanacağız, sizden de para istemeyeceğiz. Projelerimizi duyunca dudaklarınız uçuklayacak”* dedi.


Seçim anketlerinin kendisini korkutmadığını belirten Kılıçdaroğlu, İstanbullunun dürüstlükten ve haktan yana oy kullanacağını söyledi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Hayırlı işler...*


CHP İstanbul Belediye Başkan Adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu önceki gün:
- Kuyumcu Cihan Kamer yalnız Başbakan’a değil, Kadir Topbaş’a da çok yakın, dedi.

Acaba ne demek istedi? şunu mu...

Eyüp Nişanca Mahallesi’nde yeşil alan statüsünde 5 bin 243 metrekare arazi 17 Ağustos 2004’te Başbakan Erdoğan’a yakınlığıyla tanınan işadamları Cihan Kamer, Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı ve Hasan Doğan tarafından ortaklaşa satın alınıyor.

üzerine iş merkezi yapılabilmesi için gerekli plan tadili Anakent Meclisine sevkediliyor. üzerine* "AKP il Merkezi inşa edilecek"* söylentisi çıkarılıyor. Böylece Anakent Meclisi’ndeki CHP’lilerin de onay vermesi sağlanıyor. Plan Meclis'ten geçiyor.

Bu pırlanta arazinin yanıbaşı gecekondu mahallesidir. Fiyakayı bozuyor. Derken Eyüp Belediyesi bu 10 dönümlük gecekondu arazisini de *“yeşil alan”* ilan ediyor. İstimlak kararı alıyor. Gecekondu maliklerine gönderilen yazıda aynen,* “belediyemiz tarafından kamulaştırılacak olan taşınmazınızla ilgili olarak, emlak istimlak müdürlüğümüze başvurmanız gerekmektedir”* deniliyor. Gariban gecekondu sahipleri paniğe kapılıyor. Arsalar ucuz ucuz *Kamer - Kavurmacı - Doğan ortaklığına* satılıyor. Yükselecek iş (veya alışveriş) merkezinin etrafı böylece temizleniyor. Değeri artıyor. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir *Topbaş’ın dünürü olan Kavurmacı*, 3/1 hissesini 1 Mart 2006’da Kamer’e satıyor. Kavurmacı’nın zaten izinlerin kolay alınması için ortak olduğu söyleniyor. Sonuçta 15 dönüm arazi Cihan Kamer ile (merhum) Hasan Doğan'a ederinin çok altında paralara maloluyor.* Mutlu son!*



*12.02.2009 / Melih Aşık / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Ne kadar sorarsak o kadar faydalı!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GZT.*
*12.02.2009*



Babanın parası yetmediği ve ailenin de çocukları* “yurt dışında okutmayı sırtlayacak birikimi olmadığı”* için destek arandı.

Oğlan bursla okudu.

Baba da Başbakan oldu.

Bursla okuyan Başbakan oğlu, ABD’de Dünya Bankası’nda çalışırken, altınla, pırlantayla ve onların ithalatıyla, yurt içinde işlenip ihraç edilmesiyle hiç uğraşmamışken, gelip işin başında hiç durmazken gümrüksüz mağaza işleten çok karlı bir şirkete niçin ortak ediliyor? Bu genç arkadaşın hüneri nedir? Niçin *“Tosun”* adında bir mali müşavir bulunmuş, Başbakan’ın oğlunun ve gelininin bu altın şirketinde ortak oldukları halktan neden gizlenmiştir?

Ne kadar yazsak iyi.

Ne kadar sorsak faydalı.

üünkü ar damarları çatlamış.

Ahlak törpülenmiş.

Vicdanlar küflü.



***

Adına Cihan Kamer diyorlar. Denizli kökenli, yeni zenginlerden. Başbakan’ın çok yakın, samimi, candan arkadaşı, kadim dostuymuş, *“çocuklarımız beraber büyüdü”* diyor. Başbakan İstanbullu, altıncı amca Cihan Kamer Denizlili, *“bu iki aile ne zaman bir araya geldiler de çocuklar beraber büyüdü?”* diye sormak gerekiyor.

Ne kadar sorarsak!

O kadar faydalı.

Altıncı amca Cihan Kamer, bizim gazeteden Barlas Yurtsever’e* “üocuklar 15 yıllık arkadaş, ortaklık teklifini ben yaptım”* dedi. Bu altıncı amcanın çocuklarının kaç arkadaşı var. Altıncı amcanın çocukları, arkadaş edine edine sadece iki arkadaş bulmuşlar ve bunlardan biri Başbakan’ın parasızlıktan bursla okumuş ve geçen yıl ABD’de 285 bin dolara ev satın almış küçük oğlu ve diğeri de Türkiye’de *“gemicik”* satın almış büyük oğlunun eşi...

Altın rastlantı.

Altıncı Amca bulunuyor.

üocuklar arkadaş oluyor.

Altıncı Cihan Amca ile çocuklar ağız birliği edip* “altın şirketinde ortak olduklarını”* Başbakan babalarından gizliyorlar.


***

Niçin gizliyorlar?

Ne kadar çok yazarsak.

O kadar iyi.

Aklıma geldi, Başbakan’ın oğlu ile gelini bu altıncı Cihan Amca’nın çok karlı şirketinin yüzde 50 ortağı yapılırken, ortaklık bedeli olarak acaba bir para ödediler mi, ne kadar ödediler, nereden bulup da ödediler?

Bir defa yazıp bırakmak boşa kürek... Her gün yazmalı... Ne kadar çok yazarsak o kadar iyi...

Vicdanlar mühürlü.

Ahlak törpülenmiş.

Ar damarları yırtık!


*****

*UNUTMA!*

Dosyanın Almanya’dan 28 Ocak günü çıktığı haber verilmişti. 13 gün geçti, dosya henüz gelmedi. Acaba kaç haftada gelecek? Dosya Türkiye’ye gelince Almancadan Türkçeye tercüme edilecek, tercüme nasıl yapılacak, kim yapacak, kaç ayda yapacak?

Acaba dosya Almanya’da iken ayıklanmaya uğradı mı? Acaba bazı eklemeler yapıldı mı? Nereden bileceğiz? Kime güveneceğiz?

Tam 155 gün doldu.

Dosya henüz gelmedi.

Unutma!

ünemlidir! 

...

----------


## bozok

*Altından rant çıktı !* 

*13.02.2009 / VATAN*



*Kılıçdaroğlu açıkladı, bir panikle bağışlandı! İşte apar topar bağışın hikayesi*

Kadir Topbaş’ın dünürü Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı, Atasay’ın sahibi Cihan Kamer ve eski Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı merhum Hasan Doğan’ın 2004’te Eyüp’te aldıkları E-5’e cepheli arsa, ilginç gelişmelerin ardından önceki gün ’aniden bağışlandı’. Yeşil alan olan arsa, bu üç ortağın almasının ardından önce ’ticari’ alana çevrildi.


Ardından bu araziye komşu arsalar ’konut alanı’ndan çıkarılıp ’yeşil alan’ ilan edildi. Böylece, arsanın değeri bir anda tam anlamıyla patladı. Ama CHP’li Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun* "Topbaş da Kamer’i tanıyor. İstanbul’da imar rantı dağıtılıyor"* sözlerinin hemen sonrasında, Doğan’ın kardeşi, önceki gün arsayı Futbol Federasyonu’na bağışladı.

CHP İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkan adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, 10 şubat salı günü* "Cihan Kamer’i Başbakan tanıyor, Topbaş tanımıyor mu?"* diye sordu. Kılıçdaroğlu bir gün sonra saat 14:00’te Cihan Kamer’in ortağı olduğu bazı şirketlere İstanbul’un imar rantının dağıtıldığını iddia etti. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş aynı gün, ilk günkü soruya* "Ben de Cihan Kamer’i tanıyorum. Dostumuzdur arkadaşımızdır. Ticari ilişkimiz yok ama dostluğumuz var"* diye yanıt verdi. İşte bu polemik sürerken, Atasay Kuyumculuk’un sahibi Cihan Kamer ile Futbol Federasyonu eski Başkanı merhum Hasan Doğan’ın birlikte Eyüp’te aldıkları bir arsanın varlığı, ilişkiler yumağının somut kanıtı olarak ortaya çıktı. 2004 yılında yeşil alan iken alınan 5 bin 243 metrekarelik E-5’e cepheli arsanın vasfının belediye tarafından ticari alana dönüştürüldüğü ortaya çıktığı *önceki gün**apar topar Futbol Federasyonu’na bağışlandı.*


*Futbol okulu projesi için tahsis ediyoruz*

Açıklama, önceki gün, İzmir’de, Balçova Agora Alışveriş Merkezi’nde Eski Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı merhum Hasan Doğan’ın anısına düzenlenen *"Milli Gurur Milli Forma"* sergisinin saat 16:00’daki açılışında yapıldı. Hasan Doğan’ın kardeşi Hüseyin Doğan, sergiyi planlayan Devlet Bakanı Başesgioğlu ve Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı üzgener’e teşekkür ettikten sonra, şunları söyledi:* "Hasan Doğan, Türkiye’den dünyaya yıldız futbolcular yetiştirilmesinin düşünü kuruyordu. Kendi başkanlığı döneminde Cihan Kamer’den futbol okulları açma sözü almıştı. Biz de Doğan ailesi olarak Aysel yengemiz öncülüğünde, İstanbul’da mülkiyeti kendisine ve Cihan Kamer’e ait arsayı futbol okulu projesinin hayata geçirilmesi için federasyon emrine tahsis ediyoruz. Bu vesileyle onun hayalinin gerçekleştirilmesini arzuluyoruz."*


*Yeşil alan olan arsayı belediye ’ticari’ yaptı*

AKP İstanbul İl Merkezi yapılması planlanırken, Futbol Federasyonu’na bağışlanan arsanın ilginç hikayesi ise şöyle:

*1-* Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’ın dünürü işadamı Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı, Atasay’ın sahibi Cihan Kamer ve eski Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı merhum Hasan Doğan 17 Ağustos 2004’te, Eyüp Nişanca Mahallesi’nde, Kanal 7 binasının yanında bulunan yeşil alan statüsündeki 5 bin 243 metrekarelik araziyi 1/3 paylarla satın aldılar.

*2-* Bu arazide AKP İl Binası yapılacağı gerekçesiyle, 17 şubat 2005’te İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Meclisi’nce plan tadilatına gidildi. Belediye Meclisi’nde oy çokluğuyla kabul edilen plan tadilatına göre, yeşil alan statüsündeki arazinin statüsü, *’ticaret ve hizmet’* olarak değiştirildi.

*Sonra çevredeki arsalar ’yeşil alan’ ilan edildi*

*3-* İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi’nin yaptığı başka bir plan tadilatıyla da, söz konusu araziye komşu olan ve imar planlarında konut arsası olarak tescilli 8 parsel de yeşil alan statüsüne alındı. Tapulu imarlı mülklerinin değeri bir anda sıfıra inen mal sahipleri dava açarken, diğer arazide hisseler el değiştirdi. Araziye komşu toplam 375 metrekare büyüklüğündeki diğer üç parsel, Denizlili kuyumcu Kenan üner Yağlı tarafından 2 Mayıs 2005’te satın alındı.


*Arazi değeri patladı il binası başka yere*

*4-* Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin yeşil alandan çıkarıp ticaret-hizmet alanına aldığı arazinin ortaklarından Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı, 13 şubat 2006’da arazideki üçte bir hissesini Hasan Doğan’a sattı. Bu arada Denizlili kuyumcu Kenan üner Yağlı da, satın aldığı üç parseli 1 şubat 2006’da Cihan Kamer’e devretti. 

*5-* Değeri yükselen arazide AKP İl Binası yapılmasından vazgeçildi. Okmeydanı’ndaki AKP İl Binası Sütlüce’de kiralanan yeni binasına taşındı. Kanal 7 binasının yanındaki E-5 Karayolu’na paralel çok değerli arazi için yaklaşık 10 bin metrekare kapalı alanı olan bir alışveriş merkezi yapılabilecek izin verildi. Bina, 10 metre genişliğinde bir yolla Paşmakçı Caddesi’ne bağlanabilecekti. Ancak öykü medyaya yansıdı. ünceki gün ise arsa futbol federasyonuna bağışlandı.


*Kamer: Açıklamayı 3 gün öne çektik*

Cİhan Kamer, Eyüp’teki arsa konusunda dün akşam şu açıklamayı yaptı:

Eyüp’teki arsayı Futbol Federasyonu’na devretmek merhum Hasan Doğan’ın fikriydi. Hasan Doğan bu konuyu şu anki Federasyon Başkanı’na açmıştı. 

Bağışlama kararını aile 2 ay önce verdi. 14 şubat tarihinde Hasan Doğan’ın Federasyon Başkanlığı’na seçilişinin yıldönümünde bu karar açıklanacaktı. Ancak 11 şubat’ta İzmir’de Hasan Doğan’ı anma toplantısı oldu. Açıklamanın orada yapılmasına karar verildi. İkinci bir toplantının fazla olacağı düşünüldü. Bağışlama kararının Kılıçdaroğlu’nun iddialarıyla hiçbir ilgisi yoktur.

Bu arsa olayı daha önce bazı gazetelere yansımıştı. Yeni değil. Oradaki ev sahipleri, evlerini satmak maksadıyla olayı kaşımaya çalıştılar. Ama büyük gazeteler olayı haber bile yapmaya değer bulmadılar. 

Eğer rant peşinde koşsaydık, bundan 1 yıl önce o arsada alışveriş merkezleri ya da rezidanslar yapabilirdik. Hiçbir zaman böyle bir planımız olmadı. Yapmadık. 


*Topbaş: Beni ilgilendirmez*

Kadir Topbaş da önceki gün, dünürü Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı’nın Eyüp’teki arsaya ortaklığıyla ilgili şunları söyledi: *"Bir ara ortak olduklarını duydum. Daha sonra satmış kendi hissesini. Olabilir de ayrıca, kime ne? Benim ne alakam var. Herkes ticaret yapar, insanların ticaretine yön mü vereceğiz? Kendisi Pierre Cardin’in sahibi. Bizi ilgilendiren, ben bir belediye başkanı olarak birilerine imkÃ¡n veriyor muyum, vermiyor muyum? Doğru iş yapıp yapmadığıma bakın. Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı’nın orayı almış olması, sonra ayrılıp satmış olması beni ilgilendirmez. Mal mülk kimin ise, kime aitse onlara sormak lazım. Mülkiyet hakkı kimdeyse, ’Aldın ne yapacaksın’ diye onlara soracaksınız. Net bilmiyorum ama, başta beraber aldılar, sonra ayrılar diye duymuştum, ama sormadım da."* (HüRRİYET)

...

----------


## bozok

*İmzalar kimin?*


*Nihayet mutlu son!* Bu sütunda üç gündür yazdığımız Eyüp’teki rant macerası, arazinin Futbol Federasyonu’na bağışlanmasıyla son buldu. Hürriyet’in dünkü manşetinden öğrendik ki... Cihan Kamer ile Hasan Doğan’ın varisleri, tartışmalı araziyi geçen çarşamba günü Federasyon’a bağışlamışlar...

Yola nereden çıkmıştık... Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun:

- Kuyumcu Cihan Kamer yalnız Başbakan’a değil Kadir Topbaş’a da çok yakın, sözlerinden...

Peşinden olayın uçları ortaya çıktı...

Kadir Topbaş’ın dünürü Mustafa şevki Kavurmacı, Atasay’ın sahibi Cihan Kamer ve eski Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı merhum Hasan Doğan 2004’te Eyüp’te 5243 metrekare yeşil alanı satın almışlar, İstanbul Anakent Belediyesi bir plan tadiliyle araziye iş merkezi yapım izni vermiş... Bitişikteki gecekondu arazisi de Eyüp Belediyesi’nce yeşil alan ilan edilmiş... 

Buradaki mal sahipleri paniğe kapılıp arazilerini yok pahasına Cihan Kamer ve ortaklarına satmış. Cihan Kamer ve Kadir Topbaş, arazinin Federasyon’a bağışlanmasıyla şimşekleri üzerlerinden attılar... Ya da öyle sanıyorlar... *Kadir Topbaş diyor ki:*

- Benim bu işle ne alakam var? Bizi ilgilendiren, ben bir belediye başkanı olarak birilerine imkan veriyor muyum, vermiyor muyum?

*Kadir Topbaş’a soruyoruz:* 

*“5 bin 243 metrekare yeşil alanın plan tadili önerisinin Anakent Belediye Meclisi’ne havalesindeki imza kimin? Kararın onay metnindeki imza kimin?* 

*Bizdeki metinlerde her iki imza da size ait görünüyor. Yoksa bu imzalar sahte mi?”*



*14.02.2009 / Melih Aşık / MİLLİYET*

----------

